# Baby born to mixed nationals



## Jole (Dec 19, 2009)

I was sure there have been similar posts, but the search words I put in the search engine didn’t give me much.

A baby born in Egypt to an Egyptian father and a finnish mother, can the baby, with the father’s consent, be registered on the mother’s passport and be a finnish citizen? 

Many thanks,

Jole


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Jole said:


> I was sure there have been similar posts, but the search words I put in the search engine didn’t give me much.
> 
> A baby born in Egypt to an Egyptian father and a finnish mother, can the baby, with the father’s consent, be registered on the mother’s passport and be a finnish citizen?
> 
> ...


I would recommend that you look on the Finnish Embassy web site for advice on this as each country have their own policies on this matter.There is a sticky at the top of the page about this sort of query but the advice given is from the British Embassy.


----------



## Jole (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you , I'll check the sticky and will contact my embassy


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Surely no consent is required - as long as the birth cert states that you are the mother.

My husband is Egyptian and all my children have full British passports - with no problem whatsoever - and no permission from my husband required!


----------



## Jole (Dec 19, 2009)

Biffy said:


> Surely no consent is required - as long as the birth cert states that you are the mother.
> 
> My husband is Egyptian and all my children have full British passports - with no problem whatsoever - and no permission from my husband required!


That's what I thought. Many thanks for your reply.


----------

